

The real cost of starting a startup? - gduffy
http://blog.gregduffy.com/2008/07/real-cost-of-starting-startup.html

======
pg
We did once fund a startup that didn't even get an apartment. They lived in a
hostel in SF. They said it was nice and quiet during the day because everyone
else staying there was a tourist and went out to see the city. They didn't
make it, though. I don't think they ever launched. So maybe they found out
where the edge of cheapness is.

~~~
gduffy
I feel like it's a good idea to have a separate office from where you live,
but why don't more (2-3 person) startups use the library for an office? It's
quiet, you can rent conference rooms and equipment by the hour, and there's
free wifi.

It wouldn't work forever, but it would be fine for the first few months.

~~~
bookhuddle
Libraries generally close around 8pm. Software startup founders are probably
just getting started at that time. :)

~~~
dangoldin
Unless you go to a campus library. Then you also get access to lots of fun
research journals

~~~
brianlash
Seconded.

If there's one thing I miss about college it's the 24-hour facilities. Even
though there was always "home" it felt more entrepreneurial to work in a
dedicated workspace, if a public one.

------
whacked_new
Clearly there is an unspoken psychological cost, which is much, much harder to
analyze.

~~~
aasarava
Also: opportunity costs.

------
skmurphy
The closing line "Dear Gabor, take note! Maybe starting a start-up isn't quite
as impossible as they make it out to be" makes it seem like this is a revenge
fantasy casting the recently departed VP Eng Gabor Cselle as a homeless person
trying to get his new start-up off the ground. There may be considerably more
bad blood around this departure than has come to light. Founders are best
advised to avoid jokes or insults around departed employees no matter how they
feel about their contribution or exit.

The "Going Bedouin" model has a much better outline in
<http://www.charterstreet.com/2006/02/going_bedouin.html>

~~~
gduffy
Actually, I'm not a founder, and Gabor's a friend of mine. He sits right
across from me at work (he hasn't left yet).

He thought it was funny, since we often talk about how much people exaggerate
the various barriers to building a successful startup. If anything, that line
is meant to condemn any discouragement he faces.

------
angstrom
Credibility: Priceless.

